# Horror Paper Models



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I found this while looking for some free paper moders. An awesome site for some scary models, for the monster modelers. Enjoy!http://ravensblight.com/papertoys.html


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is Kool. I love the Splatter-bot. Might contact these guys when I get more cash. Something Kool for Monster Hobbies to carry.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't think they are saleable in a store. You just download and print them for free!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Dabbler is right Trevor, everything on his site is free to download. Explore the site, and you get photos, music and more....I did say free, didn't I?


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow , these are cool ! I love this kinda stuff ! Thank you for posting this ! --- Duff


----------



## eatcrow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

There are hundreds of card/paper freebies out there.. Here's one of my favorite sites, that has some nicely detailed models ...

http://aliens.humlak.cz/

And here's a couple of photos of one of the models I did from there about 3yrs ago...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Crow, they look pretty cool. Do they print out in color or do you have to color them ? they sure don't look much like paper or cardboard.


----------



## eatcrow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

the Dabbler said:


> Hey Crow, they look pretty cool. Do they print out in color or do you have to color them ? they sure don't look much like paper or cardboard.


 Thanks..... I like doing both paper and plastic, and usually have something from each medium going on the bench.. 

They print out in color......... I'll do a lot of weathering/shading with pastel chalks.. sealing everything with a couple of coats of "Future" .


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

So it doesn't warp or distort the paper ?


----------



## eatcrow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

the Dabbler said:


> So it doesn't warp or distort the paper ?


Light coats with an airbrush... Before I start a model that I printed out, I'll give the sheets a light coat of clear flat acrylic to seal the ink .. it helps in keeping from smearing/bleeding of the colors while handling/gluing. And with a model you've printed.. you screw up a part, then just print out another...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Kinda cool, fun, and free! What's not to like?


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Try this for you Haunted Mansion fans...

http://www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/index305.html


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Free! WOW! 

I didn't get too much time originally looking at the site and just assumed you had to pay for them.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Various cartoon characters in paper;

http://www.paperian.com/webdude/pcft.html


----------



## Plastic Head (Jan 28, 2008)

Since we're on the subject of paper.
Have you seen the work of Peter Callesen?
here:
http://www.petercallesen.com/


----------

